# Ruby/Horsethief Shuttle?



## coronet (Mar 29, 2007)

*Rh shuttles*



stubby said:


> Anyone know of any options for running the shuttle down there if we only have one car? Any cheap services, or anyone wanting to make some bones...early may.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ian


There are several shuttles in the area. We have used American spirit shuttles several times, should be able to google and find services.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Colorado River Tours (Gunnison and Dolores Rivers): Rimrock Adventures I've always used these guys and have no complaints.


----------



## ajpz (Mar 8, 2009)

Let me know when you are going, I know a couple of newbies that are up for it, maybe we can set the shuttle with you, or split the service. thanks


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

ajpz said:


> Let me know when you are going, I know a couple of newbies that are up for it, maybe we can set the shuttle with you, or split the service. thanks


orrrrr..... odds are early may RH will be a zoo at the put in. I have had great luck finding nice people to do a shuttle with. Some of the commercial companies will even work with you. A bike is also a viable option, 

good luck,
scott


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Bike it on the Kokopelli trail. I never did the loma to westwater trip but i have peddled from cisco a bunch of times. It's really pretty fun.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

LSB said:


> Bike it on the Kokopelli trail. I never did the loma to westwater trip but i have peddled from cisco a bunch of times. It's really pretty fun.


How long is the Kokopelli trail from the takeout to Loma?


----------



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

Last year the shuttle through rimrock was $80 for one car. quite expensive in my book... but responsible and professional.


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

I think $80 is pretty reasonable considering the distance and time it takes. You're talking 2 drivers and the cost of the additional vehicle. It takes about hour and fifteen minutes or more, round trip. They are very reliable and will run the shuttle when you ask them too. Beat's the hell out the cost of driving an extra vehicle and the extra time it takes out of your rest and relaxation on the river. Not to mention, they are a private business owned by cool people.


----------



## jones72 (Mar 2, 2009)

stubby said:


> How long is the Kokopelli trail from the takeout to Loma?


Has anyone done this? Sounds like an interesting idea.


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*Horsethief/Ruby bike shuttle!*

I did it for a friend two weeks ago,basicly 40ish miles and 5.5 hours if you know where your going, he gave me $60, I loved it but there's is some verts gain and loss.......


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

To bike the Kokopelli from Loma to Westwater in a day you gotta be a legit mtn biker. Not a water enthusiast who owns a bike. I've done it mutlitple times (on bike trips from Loma to Moab) and there is a 20-30 minute hike-a-bike and some serious singletrack terrain.

But is you're up for it the 12 miles of Koko around Loma is some of the best biking in the state


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

ric said:


> basicly 40ish miles and 5.5 hours if you know where your going


----------



## jones72 (Mar 2, 2009)

Actually, I'm more of a mtn biking enthusiast that happens to be renting a raft 
But anyway, you guys answered my question.. which is to say that given my timeframe and passengers, I'll probably have to save that adventure for another time 

Thanks for the info.


----------

